# A long list of Thank you's



## Rafique (9/1/15)

Hi Fellow Vapours,

Just wana say a big thank you to the following people, your responses and willingness to help is awesome.

I don't think I have found a community like this with so much support and help.


So Guys, Thanks alot

Robert Howes, Sprint, Free3dom , Kuhlkatz, Achmat88, Krayfish,MArzuq, Bhavz, Richio, PaulPh201,John, Riddle, Andre,Jan

A special thanks to Riddle and Robert howes for willing to show me the ropes of RTA and RBA.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

Hope you finally sorted out and no longer giving up!


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

Lets hope so, from what everyone has told me its not a simple process, you have to find the right vape for you, whether it be a clearo, RTA or RBA.

It seems Juice also plays a very important role so im go see how this goes.


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

well as you experiment and learn you will love it. it soon starts taking over. every minute of every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

abdul said:


> well as you experiment and learn you will love it. it soon starts taking over. every minute of every day.


True....but I will take that any day before stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

I do agree, I dont even crave one anymore, before I would still light up now and then but no more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

I will never become a stinker again. the stench just annoys me now. Cant even be near a smoker anymore..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

A very nice gesture bro. But this is what this forum is all about. we all learn new things and we rely on each other for guidance. Happy to help bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> I don't think I have found a community like this with so much support and help.



+1 to that, from the plenty bb's locally, this is by far the most chilled & helpful forum. No bs, politics and d1*k swinging. Big ups to the mods and users that make this forum what it is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/1/15)

@Rafique , I tend to relate my own limited experience and that's about it. If it helps someone else, then that is fine. I can only echo @Marzuq 's sentiment that that is exactly what the forum and the people supporting it is about. It's no skin off of any of our backs to try to help out, as we all learn in the process.
Compared to the usual 'anonymous' sites & forums, I can only say that this is by far the most chilled and helpful community I have seen. The main reason is probably that most of the members actually interact socially with each other at some point in time, or at least aspire to try and meet all the people behind the forum names.

If you have an issue, someone will chime in and try to help till you get sorted. A definite +1 to @Richio 's comment that this is not a place for d**k swinging competitions - mods however seem to replace that part of that game as the ladies can compete there too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Hi Fellow Vapours,
> 
> Just wana say a big thank you to the following people, your responses and willingness to help is awesome.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind gesture dude

This is one thing that I love about vaping, it brings people from all walks of life, from every possible location/place imaginable together.
We are there for each other to lend a helping hand or shoulder to cry on, even though many of us have never seen each other face to face we are still a family.

Its a beautiful journey to be a part of, from discovering new mods in the depth of the Philippines to soaring with eagles on some awesome sauce.

Welcome to the Vaper's Life


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

@Rafique glad you are feeling the love, it's an important part. Now let's just hope you can feel the vape too 

I'm sure you will though...it can be rough getting something that works for you - had a friend who gave it up for 2 months after vaping (and strugling) for 2 months...then we got together and he got a hold of some of my new gear and it just clicked for him. Now he seems very happy, so there's hope for you yet


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/1/15)

Definitely the best forum on the web ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paulie (9/1/15)

Goodluck and shout if you need anymore help as there plenty of very cool friendly people on here who love to share information!


----------

